# New poor advice from Uber on how to achieve 5 star rating



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

The video says it all, I believe.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

biozon said:


> The video says it all, I believe.


When the **** are these assholes going to get off this notion that handing free shit out helps your ratings? I'm sticking to my policy: I hand out only items for which Uber fully reimburses me.


----------



## donovan (Mar 15, 2015)

This information is very bland , and this will not guarantee you 5 stars.
The only way you can keep your average high is to understand the type of riders fit your characteristics, and drive during the times those riders use the system.


----------

